# theevilreddevil's Picture Thread



## theevilreddevil (Sep 23, 2005)

*My GBB*

before moult only has 7 legs 





after moult 8 legs lol


----------



## memen49 (Sep 24, 2005)

thanks for this pics,
my versicolor lost one leg , and i wish find one leg after the next molt.


----------



## reptillian (Sep 24, 2005)

copol spider dude i want one of those but my collection costs to much for food lmao


----------



## Wolfy72 (Sep 24, 2005)

This is by Far most Fav T in my collection, the most colorful, most active,, she's a very good display T  and never ceases to amaze me at the colors and vibrance she shows. Hardy eater and fast grower  my lil Boots , she's almost 4 inches now and i got her when she was just a tiny sling, about 6 or 7 months ago so they grow fast.


----------



## theevilreddevil (Sep 24, 2005)

yeah i got mine about 6/7 months ago at 3cms and now its over 4 inchs


----------



## Cirith Ungol (Sep 25, 2005)

Cool, doode!


----------



## aaronrefalo (Sep 25, 2005)

nice T...look at does urticating hairs   ....  

Aaron


----------



## theevilreddevil (Oct 22, 2005)

P murinus RCF






still dont know what it is 






Greenbottle blue






Avic avic 






E pachypus


----------



## MindUtopia (Oct 22, 2005)

Nice T's...especially love the GBB and the Avic.


----------



## brachy (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi
The second pics is Phormictopus cubensis, but this is my idea. (25% great  )


----------



## theevilreddevil (Nov 26, 2005)

A versicolor











H minax






B albopilosum






P murinus (RCF)






Unidentified species dont know what this is yet 











G rosea






C cyaneopubescens






T blondi(bad pic)






A avic






E pachypus











what ya think


----------



## DanCameron (Nov 26, 2005)

Awesome T's you got there.  Perchance, do you know the sex of any of them?  Oh, thanks for posting pics!  (I love looking at pictures.)


----------



## theevilreddevil (Nov 27, 2005)

hello there all female except the
A versicolor(sex unknown)
H minax(sex unknown)
P murinus (RCF)(mature male)
the 1 i have down as Unidentified is(sex unknown)
G rosea(mature male)


----------



## joe8421 (Nov 27, 2005)

nice Ts show !!i like your C.cyaneopubescens,it's a male or female??


----------



## Ronj (Nov 27, 2005)

*My First Picture*

Sorry for the quality.  Not as nice as some of the T's, you see here but I am a beginer so don't laugh.   I will work on more pictures this week.  Thank you!


----------



## becca81 (Nov 27, 2005)

Very nice _G. rosea_, Ronj!

Is that a mature male?


----------



## theevilreddevil (Nov 27, 2005)

joe8421 said:
			
		

> nice Ts show !!i like your C.cyaneopubescens,it's a male or female??


its female its getting nice and blue now lol hopefully its big enouth 2 mate on its next moult


----------



## Ronj (Nov 27, 2005)

*I forgot*

I picked this nice 5" Grammostola rosea up for $6.00 because the manager and employees were afraid of it.  I thought they were going to run from teh store when I placed this very sweet T on my arm.  Not a big eater but did take one cricket after being placed in new digs, but nothing since.  About a month here now but i'm not worried, better home and better place for sure.  I hope they get more T's in soon.  Other local has a B. Smiti that is showing great color at around 3".  Asking price $99.  I hate to see it sit in that store with all the kids poking on the glass but the price is a bit steep.  I might stop by and offer $50 but I doubt they will come down on this one.  Ok, I am going on and on and on so...  Thank you for putting up with this newbie to the boards!


----------



## Ronj (Nov 27, 2005)

I am not sure if it is a male.  I guess I am just too new and sexing for dummies could not even help me. (more arrows and explanation would help that thread, ok it would help me)  Anyway, if it is a mature male then should I think about sending it off to mate?  Any suggestions would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## CedrikG (Nov 27, 2005)

Ronj said:
			
		

> I am not sure if it is a male.  I guess I am just too new and sexing for dummies could not even help me. (more arrows and explanation would help that thread, ok it would help me)  Anyway, if it is a mature male then should I think about sending it off to mate?  Any suggestions would greatly be appreciated.



yeah well that would explain why they sell it 6 $ ... afraid of it ? 

corect me if im wrong but I seem's to see some spur on each leg 1, if soo, its a mature male and thats the reason why it was 6$as it will die in a couple of month's or even sooner

yes you should send it to a female


----------



## PinkLady (Nov 27, 2005)

You did a great job on the pic and very nice rosie. Correct me if I'm wrong but does your rose have hooks on the front legs? If that's what I'm seeing then yes you have yourself a male.


----------



## theevilreddevil (Nov 27, 2005)

yeah its a male


----------



## PinkLady (Nov 27, 2005)

theevilreddevil said:
			
		

> yeah its a male


I thought so too.


----------



## theevilreddevil (Nov 27, 2005)

its got boxing gloves on its pedipalps aswell


----------



## Ronj (Nov 27, 2005)

Based on everything I read on the boards a male is a curse!  I know this is due to shorter life span, but it is still a nice and beutiful T.  Guess I could put my big rubber spider in there for his enjoyment.  :}  Maybe not, just a thought.


----------



## becca81 (Nov 27, 2005)

Ronj said:
			
		

> I am not sure if it is a male.  I guess I am just too new and sexing for dummies could not even help me. (more arrows and explanation would help that thread, ok it would help me)  Anyway, if it is a mature male then should I think about sending it off to mate?  Any suggestions would greatly be appreciated.


You may want to send it to mate or just pick up a female at a petstore to mate with it.  There are a couple of stores up here in North GA that have some nice-sized females (Exotic Fish and Pets had one the last time I was in there).

Here's what you should look for with a mature male.  Only *mature* males have modified palps and hooks (and only certain species get hooks - all species get modified palps).  Immature males will not have either.  It's not really a curse to have a male, but it most likely will not molt again and its days are numbered.






And here you can see both the palpal emboli and the "hooks" on the first pair of legs:


----------



## Ronj (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks for the lesson Becca.  I need all the help I can get.  Could you please narrow down N. Georgia a bit?  I am in alpharetta.


----------



## becca81 (Nov 27, 2005)

Ronj said:
			
		

> Thanks for the lesson Becca.  I need all the help I can get.  Could you please narrow down N. Georgia a bit?  I am in alpharetta.


Exotic Fish and Pets is in Fort Oglethorpe and there's also another store, "Get Tanked," in Rossville.

Here's some numbers that you can call them at:
*Exotic Fish and Pets*: (706) 861-0000
2563 Battlefield Pkwy, Fort Oglethorpe, GA 30742

*Get Tanked*: (706) 858-3474
413 Chickamauga Avenue, Rossville, GA 30741

I really like Exotic Fish and Pets, mainly because they really try hard to keep their pets healthy and seem to honestly care about learning how to care for all the different animals they keep/sell.


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Nov 27, 2005)

Great first pic mate


----------



## Ronj (Nov 27, 2005)

becca81 said:
			
		

> Exotic Fish and Pets is in Fort Oglethorpe and there's also another store, "Get Tanked," in Rossville.


My poor fellow may have to wait as that is a haul.  I will try and make the trip in a few weeks.  Thanks


----------



## becca81 (Nov 27, 2005)

Ronj said:
			
		

> My poor fellow may have to wait as that is a haul.  I will try and make the trip in a few weeks.  Thanks


You may want to call them first to make sure that they have them in stock.

There's also another new GA-based store, scalesnstuff (www.scalesnstuff.com) that ships.  The last time I looked at their site, they had _G. rosea_, although I don't know if they could guarantee the sex for you.

Your other option is to post in the "Invertsonals" section and ship him off to a female if you don't want to try your hand at breeding yet: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/forumdisplay.php?f=27

You can see reviews of people that you would consider a breeding loan with here: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/forumdisplay.php?f=9


----------



## Ronj (Nov 27, 2005)

I tired to post on Invertsonals but keep getting an error message.  Thanks again for the info.


----------



## CedrikG (Nov 27, 2005)

nice group of Ts mate

I'v to admit im jaloues on the H minax, It is on my wish list and been on it for a long time, also, this is interessing to have a unidentified Ts, instead of always the same common species, nice one mate


----------



## theevilreddevil (Dec 1, 2005)

whats happening 2 all the posts and topics


----------



## Sheri (Dec 1, 2005)

theevilreddevil said:
			
		

> whats happening 2 all the posts and topics


From this thread stickied at the top of this forum;



			
				Sheri said:
			
		

> Refresher (in brief):
> 
> If you are posting pictures of your tarantulas, post them either in the appropriate genus thread, or in your own picture thread.
> 
> ...


----------

